# Very simple way to do red-eye removal for pets and people!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

This is a cross-post from a digital scrapbook forum that I joined.
I cant believe I have never thought to try doing this with this method.
This looks very easy and gives natural looking results.
Check it out!  I had to share! 

*Step 1 *
Select just around the glowing part of the eye with your round selection tool (marquee). 









*Step 2:* 
Go to Image: Adjustments: Hue/Saturation. 
Desaturate completely by moving the SATURATION slide all the way to the left. Then slide your LIGHTNESS almost all the way to the left. 









*Step 3:* 
Deselect the circle you were using. Now use your DODGE TOOL set on about 50% and keep the size of it pretty small to highlight a very small area of the eye. This gives back the little white glint and makes it look natural.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I never thought of doing it that way! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Even simpler is to:
1) Go into Paint Shop Pro 9 
2) Use the red eye removal tool at the top
3) Draw your circle
4) Adjust it to the right size w/ the arrow (to make it big or small on the dots)
5) You can also zoom in to see it better
6) Use the navigate tool to put it where you want it at
7) Use auto animal eye
8 ) Go to colour and change the eye if you want 
and 
9) Play w/ the settings


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Des...I have PSP9 too...  
I think the red-eye removal tool in there is a pain in the *toot toot!!!
I will try it using the circular selection, I have always used the auto setting and it is completely annoying for me. I have a hard time getting the hang of it.

1 thing about Photo Shop though is that it does not have a red eye removal feature. My version doenst anyways. Not sure about the newer versions.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

The red eye removal tool on Picassa 2 is great and simple to use. PSPs and Photoshops is always a pain.

Picass2 is a free photo organiser/ editor from google. If you want to look its just HERE I'd recomend it

Dx


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Scribbles....you should pass that link over to Jeanie.
She was looking for an easy way to do red-eye.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess what? He and Eva already did! What do they say about great minds thinking alike?


----------

